# Pay attention follks



## johnnyringo (Nov 8, 2012)

"Doomsday Prepper" Raided By Police, FBI After Criticizing Obama | Alternative


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I think many of us saw this coming. Kind of what drove many to start prepping?
He is the one that said loud and clear in his own words. "The Constitution is out dated and irrelevant " he was not kidding


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Criticising the government ain't against the law, neither is having a bunker, so they couldn't touch him for them things, but it seems he was a convicted drug dealer which disqualifies him from owning guns, so he was arrested for having them.
The moral? they can't bust your ass unless you break the law..

PS- he was also shooting his mouth off in a "crazy way" according to neighbours, so I suppose the Feds had to check him out in case he was another David Koresh/Jim Jones in the making.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

The moral? they can't bust your ass unless you break the law.. QUOTE

Wanna bet ?


----------



## Mr B (Nov 23, 2012)

Im not surprised this happened, the government see`s all of us as the enemy or terrorists.


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Loose lipps sink ships


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

StarPD45 said:


> The moral? they can't bust your ass unless you break the law.. QUOTE
> 
> Wanna bet ?


Exactly. There are now so many laws on the books that EVERYONE is guilty of SOMETHING.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> Criticising the government ain't against the law, neither is having a bunker, so they couldn't touch him for them things, but it seems he was a convicted drug dealer which disqualifies him from owning guns, so he was arrested for having them.
> The moral? they can't bust your ass unless you break the law..
> 
> PS- he was also shooting his mouth off in a "crazy way" according to neighbours, so I suppose the Feds had to check him out in case he was another David Koresh/Jim Jones in the making.


Might work that way in the UK but not here They will invent something if you step on the wrong toes


----------



## rob (Dec 5, 2012)

LuckyJim, I understand that the individual in question was also a drug dealer, like the guy in jail for making a movie critical of Islam also commited other offenses. In the case of the anti Islam film, his other crime, for which he was arrested was going online against the terms of a conviction. I wonder if anyone remembered the cruel and UNUAL part of the Constitution. How a judge sentenced him to not have his free speech is beyond me. Either wat, I think we all realize that these people are not being arrested for what the party storm troopers are saying they were. Government oppression is the first situation that even as a child I was taught to prepare for. Jefferson warned of it, and it has happened. I suspect that as time goes on, this will get far worse. I figure that gun control laws will carve away more and more people from their right to keep and bear arms. Religions is the other right at risk, along with free speech.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah, although communism is dead as a dodo, there are still plenty of lefty pinko maggots in the USA (and Britain) feeding off its rotting corpse, that's why they promote unpatriotic sentiments, perversion and anti-christian persecution-

The psycho Stalin summed it up-
_"America is like a healthy body and its resistance is threefold: 
its *patriotism*, its *morality* and its *spiritual life. *
If we can undermine these three areas, America will collapse from within." 
-Joseph Stalin_

The maggots are also liars- _"A lie told often enough becomes the truth"- Lenin_
And they want to ban free speech- _"He who talks about the "freedom of the press" goes backward, and halts our headlong course towards Socialism"- Lenin_


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

What they got him for was being in possition of a gun . As a convicted felon, he is not even allowed to be in the same house with a gun, even if it is someone else's. Thats all they need in order to arrest him. If memory serves me , the gendarms also do NOT need a warrent to search his house. Could be wrong, but believe it to be true in some states anyway.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

So, you are charged and found guilty of a non-violent crime and lose the right to keep and bear arms, so sayeth the king. 
Anyone else have a problem with that?


Serve your time, pay your debt, and still have a lien against that which is unalienable? 
Am I the only one who bristles at this?

Of all the felons who are now out yet are in possession of a firearm, this is the one they pinch?


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

I think it should depend on the type of crime. 

If their crimes were non-violent, I have no problem with people having guns. However, if people have a history of documented unstable mental illness and/or gun violence, I agree their access should be denied. 

Frankly I'm tired of people going bezerk in movie theaters or shooting government officials. It moves our society closer and closer to banning firearms altogether. 

I have a former friend who did time in jail for a felony gun-related offense. As soon as he got out of prison, he started talking about doing it again because he couldn't handle life on the outside. Just because someone did their time, doesn't mean they've changed. Sadly, a lot of people coming out of the system are WORSE than when they went in.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm more worried about the ones controlling the theater shooters. Yes, and I do believe the RFK shooter's story of being mind-controlled.

Our way of doing things are a tad flawed. As a detective in Birmingham put it, what do you expect someone to do when he goes to jail and comes out with nothing but a reputation as a jailbird to help him get a job and do the "right thing." He has such little chances of getting a fair shake that you might as well expect him to go back to what he knows.
That is coming from someone who has to deal with it, every single day.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

_"The Constitution shall never be construed to prevent the people of the United States who are *peaceable* citizens from keeping their own arms."
- Samuel Adams_

The Sharpsburg guy was an ex-drug dealer and was allegedly talking crazy and owned illegal guns, so maybe that's why the Authorities nabbed him on the grounds that he was a NON-peacable citizen, can we really blame them?

PS- I looked at his house and garden on Google Earth aerial view (it's not on Street View), but couldn't see any bunker entrances, firing ranges or ICBM's..


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey, there's something worth noting about the Sharpsburg guy's case:-
When neighbours tipped off the Authorities about him, they didn't come charging in to arrest him, they sent in one undercover cop in plain clothes posing as a customer to innocently check him out by drawing him into conversation about prepping.
The cop didn't like what he heard, so after a friendly "goodbye" he went and reported the chat to his bosses and they decide to go get him.
In other words the guy talked himself into jail and it serves him right..


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

From what I've read about this, it does seem a shame. His drug conviction was from 1992, and while he isn't allowed to legally possess a firearm, he didn't have the "10-15 machine gun-style firearms" the claim suggested, he instead had "four shotguns, a .30-.30 caliber rifle, and two .22 caliber rifles". That isn't nearly so serious. It is a shame someone convicted of what I assume was a non-violent crime, can't possess a firearm, but he probably shouldn't have been talking to neighbors and other people about the guns!lol


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ifr your going to bend the rules tell no one or your busted that simple. If two know the world knows.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

_"I don't trust anybody except myself, that's why I'm still alive"- space rebel/trader Del Tarrant in 'Blakes 7'_


----------



## mvan70us (Nov 24, 2012)

If the feds arrested everyone that criticized the current leader, there wouldnt be any working taxpayers left to pay for government waste.


----------



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

That is some scary shit. Folks, make no mistake about it....we live in a very, _very_ different America now.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Why do you think it is easy as shit to collect a felony on your resume these days. If your caught pissing in the bushes they'll try and tag a felony onto you. Its just another way of gun control as well as making sure there's a populace that is tagged.

I live in a green state and have heard of several incidents of growers having to defend there medical crops with lethal force. Have not ever heard of them being prosecuted by the Feds for it. Just saying that's allot of grey in there. Having lived in a green state for over 10 years I haven't seen the Feds care much. The state however does not want us to have guns.


----------

